# Almond Joy soap recipe



## Panda (Dec 7, 2006)

Just found this recipe and thought it would be fun to share. I haven't made it yet but I think it will be my next batch. I'll let you know how it turns out.

http://www.millersoap.com/soapallveg.html#AlmondJoy

*"Almond Joy" / Chocolate Almond Swirl (Kathy Miller)*

16 oz. palm oil
14 oz. coconut oil
52 oz. olive oil
6 ounces cocoa butter
32 oz. cold water (4 cups)
12 oz. lye crystals

1 ounce Bitter Almond fragrance oil (Sweet Cakes)
2-3 T. cocoa powder blended into about 1/4 of the soap at trace (after pouring 3/4 of it into mold)

Temperature: 95-100 degrees

Instructions as usual. Add the Bitter Almond oil at early trace and pour 3/4 of the soap into the mold/s. Mix the cocoa powder quickly into the remaining soap (stick blender makes this easy) and drizzle it over the top of the white soap in a back and forth fashion. Take a butter knife and gently run it back and forth to gently swirl the two colors together (you decide when it looks pretty enough to stop). A note on adding the cocoa. You could probably blend the powder with a small amount of the soap before stirring it into the rest. When I did it, I added some olive oil to the cocoa, but had some oil ooze out of the darker soap after it set overnight, so think it was too much.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 11, 2006)

*Choc almond swirl*

Hello Panda

I had made this recipe a couple of months ago, and it turned out great. The lather is very soft though, so if you like big bubbles you might want to alter it. I also used peppermint fragrance instead of almond fragrance. It smells too good to wash with. Everyone says it looks like chocolate slice.
Let me know how yours turns out.


----------



## Cathy8 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Choc almond swirl*



			
				Mercedes said:
			
		

> Hello Panda
> 
> I had made this recipe a couple of months ago, and it turned out great. The lather is very soft though, so if you like big bubbles you might want to alter it. I also used peppermint fragrance instead of almond fragrance. It smells too good to wash with. Everyone says it looks like chocolate slice.
> Let me know how yours turns out.



Ooh, using peppermint with this recipe sounds delicious. I think i might have to try this recipe next.


----------



## sandyvern (Sep 14, 2008)

I made this soap with coconut flavor and oatmeal....and also I think somewhere else on that site (miller) she has another version of the almond joy recipe that uses melted ghirdelli chocolate....which is how I made it as well.  It smells so yummy!!!  I wash my hands all the time just to be able to smell it


----------



## soap_lady (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh YUMMO

I don't care for that specific recipe since I have my favorites   
Plus my recipes are sized to fit my different molds,

But I'm going to use that concept for making some yummmy soaps, 
just think of the possibilities you could mix and match scents while doing this!


But I've got an awesome chocolate FO, so I think I'll use that along with the cocoa powder for the chocolate part, and leave the almond scented side uncolored and then swirl them.


----------



## IanT (Sep 14, 2008)

oh my god...do you remember those good humor almond ice cream bars??? mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## heartsong (Sep 25, 2008)

*coco*

i have used baker's bitter chocolate at 1 sq per pound of oil (melted then blended) or added hershey's coco powder -1 tbsp ppo,  directly to the oils instead of at trace.  also used chocolate and almond f/o's.  this is rtcp soap.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh Man! They all sound so GOOD! Making me salivate! I am getting up to find something sweet to eat! LOL


----------



## heartsong (Dec 14, 2008)

*s*

www.symphonyscents.com has a dutch chocolate that is to die for!

its on my list of thing to do-i thought i'd use a recipe with extra cocobutter and just a dab of bitter almond.

good grief, it's time to raid the cookie jar!  LOL!


----------



## Marie (Jan 29, 2016)

I am making this soap, Almond Joy/Chocolate Almond Swirl right now and will post results. I wondered if cocoa butter was added at trace, but opted with adding to melting oils as it infers. I plan to do a funnel pour and embed large clear glycerin hearts embedded with small red hearts. think I'll call it "Heart of Hearts"! Well, my mental picture is glorious, but who knows what the final result will be!! :think:


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 29, 2016)

This post is 8 years old.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 29, 2016)

That's okay Dixie, since new info is being added, and also because Marie promised to post her results.  

For what it's worth, here our newly posted guidelines on necroposting: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=574424&postcount=2


IrishLass


----------

